# A device attempts to elevate the iPad's keyboard



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> SAN FRANCISCO  Even if you love the iPad, you're probably not keen to write your next novel using its on-screen virtual keyboard. You may not be thrilled to type up a lengthy email with it, either.
> 
> Steve Isaac felt the same way. So the Seattle-based software designer got to work on a way to make the iPad easier to type on. Using a stretchy silicone, he invented a keyboard that sits atop the tablet's on-screen keyboard when the device is turned on its side. He called it, TouchFire.


More


----------

